# 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?



## Daxelinho (20. September 2011)

*5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Hi!

Als erstes: Was Sound angeht, habe ich IMHO nicht viel Ahnung. Beispiel? Ich besitze 85 € 5.1  

Und nun wollte ich mir mal "richtige" anschaffen. Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Ich habe auch noch keine Soundkarte 

Und zur Verteilung der LS: Wie soll ich diese in meinem Zimmer aufstellen? Bild wird folgen, also erstmal ignorieren 

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Ich bin 14 (15), lohnt das?


----------



## camva (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 &euro;? Wie LS aufstellen*

Hi,

bevor Dir irgendwer helfen kann, solltest Du uns dein ungefähres Budget verraten und was Du alles mit Deinem System anstellen möchtest. Schaust Du Dir öfters Filme an? Hörst Du viel Musik? Bist Du vll. nur am zocken? Dein Alter hat nichts mit der Anlage zu tun  Außerdem wäre es interessant zu wissen, was Deine aktuelle Anlage ist und ob diese überhaupt ordentlich aufgestellt ist. Sprich hast Du genug Platz in Deinem Zimmer für 5.1. So ein 5.1/7.1 System macht keinen Sinn, wenn man die Boxen nicht richtig aufstellen kann. 

Gruß
camva


edit: Ok Budget steht im Threadtitel mein Fehler ^^;


----------



## Daxelinho (20. September 2011)

Gut.
Das Budget liegt bei 250-350 €. Und hauptsächlich wollte ich damit zocken, Ego-Shooter wie auch Open World und Sonstiges  Und währenddessen Musik hören, also auch viel Musik.. Und da auch fast alles, von 5xl - ACDC - Electro.
Der Raun ist ein bisschen klein, aber dennoch passt mein aktuelles, welches das Logitech X-540 (Shame) ist), auch rein. Werde demnächst noch ein Bild anhängen, aber mom. Bin ich am iPod.

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Daxelinho (20. September 2011)

Sorry, nochwas vergessen: Schaue eher keine Filme, nur so 1-2 mal im Quartal.

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## BigBubby (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 &euro;? Wie LS aufstellen*

Edifier S550 und eventuell eine Xonar DX sollten gut zu dem Preis passen.


----------



## Daxelinho (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 &euro;? Wie LS aufstellen*



> Edifier S550 und eventuell eine Xonar DX sollten gut zu dem Preis passen.


Danke 
Und sollte ich eine SK kaufen? Oder reicht onboard (ASRock P67 Pro3) aus?

LG
Daxelinho

Habe mir die jetzt mal auf youtube angeguckt: WOW, was ein riesen SUB!!! Alter, ich bin fast vom glauben abgefallen  Ne, mal im Ernst, 2x passivmembran..

Und was haltet ihr vom Logitech Z-906?


----------



## BigBubby (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 &euro;? Wie LS aufstellen*

Ich habe es mit. Muss aber nicht.
Der Sound ist im Vergleich zu deinem ein Weltenunterschied. Die Soundkarte kitzelt nur das letzte noch raus. Also ein kann, aber kein muss. 
Je nachdem obs in dein Budget noch reinpasst.


----------



## Daxelinho (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 &euro;? Wie LS aufstellen*



> Ich habe es mit. Muss aber nicht.
> Der Sound ist im Vergleich zu deinem ein Weltenunterschied. Die  Soundkarte kitzelt nur das letzte noch raus. Also ein kann, aber kein  muss.
> Je nachdem obs in dein Budget noch reinpasst.



Eher nicht 
Und was meinst du von denen? Mir geht es Hauptsächlich ums P/L-Verhältnis 

Dann bleibt nur noch eine Frage:


Spoiler



Was soll ich mir zu Weihnachten wünschen 
- iPod touch 5G
- Neuer Bildschirm (eher nicht)
- Neue Boxen (Habe die Logitech erst letztes Jahr bekommen..)



Wie viel kann man für die Logitech X-540 noch verlagen (an den Bro..)

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## sipsap (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 &euro;? Wie LS aufstellen*

also das bessere P/L-verhältnis haben definitiv die Edifier.


----------



## BigBubby (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 &euro;? Wie LS aufstellen*

Die S550 sind besser. Sie haben zwar keinen Digitalen Eingang, aber dafür einen präzisen Bass und mitten. Die höhen sind auch angenehm anzuhören.
Das Edifier ist technisch und klanglich das bessere.

Deine Weihnachtswünsche kann ich dir nicht abnehmen.
Statt einem iPod Touch 5g kannst du dir ja auch ein vernünftiges Smartphone wünschen, dann brauchst du keinen MP3 Player mehr.

Die Logitech geht bei der eBucht für um die 50€ weg. Der rest liegt auch da an dir 

Das S550 wird vermutlich reichen bis du mitte 20 bist und ordentlich Geld verdienst um dann was wirklich richtiges zu kaufen (da bezahlst du dann soviel pro Lautsprecher mindestens  )


----------



## Daxelinho (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 &euro;? Wie LS aufstellen*



> Die S550 sind besser. Sie haben zwar keinen Digitalen Eingang, aber  dafür einen präzisen Bass und mitten. Die höhen sind auch angenehm  anzuhören.
> Das Edifier ist technisch und klanglich das bessere.
> 
> Deine Weihnachtswünsche kann ich dir nicht abnehmen.
> ...


Danke, dann werde ich mir das dann wohl zu Weihnachten und Geb (auch im Dezember ) wünschen 



> Das S550 wird vermutlich reichen bis du mitte 20 bist und ordentlich  Geld verdienst um dann was wirklich richtiges zu kaufen (da bezahlst du  dann soviel pro Lautsprecher mindestens  )


Und jetzt bleibt nurnoch darauf zu hoffen, das ich mit 30 (denke, das kommt eher hin) Abi, Studium und alles fertig habe und nen schönen Job habe 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## PEG96 (20. September 2011)

Hallo
Kannst du auch Kompakt oder Standboxen aufstellen?

MfG PEG


----------



## Daxelinho (20. September 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> Kannst du auch Kompakt oder Standboxen aufstellen?
> 
> MfG PEG



Was genau sind Kompaktboxen? Und Standboxen kann ich mir als Rear vorstellen, Center und Front nicht 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Madz (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 &euro;? Wie LS aufstellen*

Wenn du Regallautsprecher aufstellen kannst, würde ich bei dem Budget auf das 5.1 verzichten und lieber auf ordentliches 2.0 gehen. Wie hier schon anklang, muss man für wirklich ordentliches 5.1 ab ca. 150€ pro Lautsprecher bzw. ca. 200€ für den Sub, plus mindestens 200-250€ für den Verstärker ausgeben.


----------



## BigBubby (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 &euro;? Wie LS aufstellen*

Der junge ist erst 15. Das S550 reicht da völlig aus. Sowas kann er später noch immer machen.


----------



## Daxelinho (20. September 2011)

BigBubby schrieb:
			
		

> Der junge ist erst 15. Das S550 reicht da völlig aus. Sowas kann er später noch immer machen.



Danke 
5.1 war nämlich schon sehr wichtig für mich 

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Einen Zimmergrundriss werde ich vermutlich heute Abend hochladen 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Madz (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 &euro;? Wie LS aufstellen*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Der junge ist erst 15. Das S550 reicht da völlig aus. Sowas kann er später noch immer machen.


 Ahja, was hat das Alter damit zu tun?  Im Cb habe ich Anfang des Jahres auch einem 14 jährigen davon abgeraten sich ein Logtüt Z5500 zu kaufen. Statt dessen hat er sich einen schönen NAD Verstärker und Wharfedale Lautsprecher gekauft/schenken lassen.
Seit dem muss er immer lachen, wenn er den Mist sieht, den sich seine Kumpels kaufen.


----------



## BigBubby (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 &euro;? Wie LS aufstellen*

Natürlich ist das selbe Geld in weniger guten Komponenten immer besser angelegt. Aber dann könntest du auch sagen, er soll sich erst mal einen verstärker für 400€ holen, als nächstes einen Lautsprecher für 400€ usw. bis er es irgendwann voll hat. (Die Frage ist, wo man die Grenze setzt. Ich würde keine Lautsprecher anfangen einzeln zu kaufen die unter 200-250€ liegen.)
Jetzt ist das verdammt viel Geld (Denk dran 14/15 da kommt Freundin, Partys etc da geht viel Geld weg).
So würde er in 2-3Jahren vielleicht erst sein gewünschtes 5.1 erreichen. Hätte er gesagt nur Musik, hätte ich auch gesagt 2.0 .

So hat er ein mehr als ausreichendes System für das Alter und kann später dann richtig kaufen (Dort dann auch 3k für das Gesamtsystem).


----------



## Madz (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 &euro;? Wie LS aufstellen*

Es sollte ein Anreiz weg von Quantität (billiges 5.1) auf viel bessere Qualität (erst einmal nur Stereo und 2.0) sein. Wir erfahreneren User kennen den Unterschied und ihr wisst genau, wieso ich dies empfehle.


----------



## BigBubby (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 &euro;? Wie LS aufstellen*

Ich weiß es auch. ich wollte hier aber jetzt eine Grundsatzdiskussion verhindern, wie es sonst in jedem Thread passiert.
Mir ist auch noch ein hochwertigeres 2.0 System, deshalb kenne ich den Unterschied. Aber ich weiß, dass für das ungeübte gehör und bei den finanziellen Polster in dem Alter das S550 vollkommen ausreichend ist.


----------



## Madz (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 &euro;? Wie LS aufstellen*

Da frage ich mich halt, wieso erst soviel Geld für schlechteres ausgeben, wenn man gleich was besseres haben kann?


----------



## iceman650 (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 &euro;? Wie LS aufstellen*

Wenn man Surround haben will, ist es eben NICHT schlechter als Stereo. Und wenn er 5.1 will, so will er das eben. 

Mfg, ice


----------



## BigBubby (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 &euro;? Wie LS aufstellen*

Schlecht sind sie nicht (Besonders für den Preis)
Besser gibt es immer. Wie gesagt würde ich für einzel nicht nur 100-150€ ausgeben. Das wäre mir zu schlecht. Da kauf ich dann direkt hochwertig.

Ich klinke mich hier aus, weil ich diese Diskussion den Threadsteller nicht antun will. Damit verschreckt ihr fasst jeden...


----------



## Madz (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 &euro;? Wie LS aufstellen*

Für mich ist diese Diskussion so lange beendet, bis ein Signal vom TE kommt.


----------



## Daxelinho (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 &euro;? Wie LS aufstellen*

 Hier ist es. Also ich denke, ich bleibe beim S550, da mein gehört halt wircklich ungeübt ist, um es milde auszudrücken 
Um euch mal meine Soundsystem-Folge aufzuzeigen:
1. am 200MHz-PC () ein 2.0 für ca. 10 €
2. am 2., neuen PC dann mit 10 Jahren 2.1 von Creative für nen 20er.
3. Dann mit 13 bzw. 14 die Logitech X-540 als 5.1. Davon war ich total begeistert und habe mich richtig gefreut  (und die auch nur, weil die 2.1er auseinandergeflogen sind, wirklich!)
4. Dann jetzt wohl für den neuen PC nacher Konfi ausreichend bis befriedigendes 5.1  alias Edifier S550

So, wie ihr merkt bin ich, was Sound angeht total desinformiert und habe schon lange kein gutes Gehör 
Und daher denke ich, das die Edifier für mich total ausreichen sind.

PS: BTW Raumaufstellung: Werde gleich mal einen Grundriss anfertigen 

LG
Daxelinho

PPS: Also mich freuen solche Diskussionen immer, solange sie nicht unter die Gürtellinie gehen, was hier ja aber nicht der Fall war.


----------



## Madz (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 &euro;? Wie LS aufstellen*

Also ich will dir jetzt nicht weiter das hochwertige 2.0 schmackhaft machen, aber man muss kein besonders gutes Gehör haben, um den Unterschied zwischen zwei guten Regalboxen und dem Klang eines PC Systems zu differenzieren.


----------



## Daxelinho (20. September 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich will dir jetzt nicht weiter das hochwertige 2.0 schmackhaft machen, aber man muss kein besonders gutes Gehör haben, um den Unterschied zwischen zwei guten Regalboxen und dem Klang eines PC Systems zu differenzieren.



Ich denke, ich werde es so machen: Ich gehe in den nächsten HiFi-Laden und gucke, was mir mehr zusagt, entweder Raumklang oder guter Klang 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Madz (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 &euro;? Wie LS aufstellen*

Sehr gute Idee! Darf ich frage wo du wohnst? Vielleicht können wir dir helfen einen passenden Händler zu ergoogeln.


----------



## Daxelinho (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 &euro;? Wie LS aufstellen*



> Sehr gute Idee! Darf ich frage wo du wohnst? Vielleicht können wir dir helfen einen passenden Händler zu ergoogeln.



Sehr, sehr gerne sogar. Ich habe nämlich leider keine Ahnung 


Spoiler



Ja, du darfts fragen 


Spoiler



Ich wohne in 27283 Verden, Niedersachsen 






LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Madz (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 &euro;? Wie LS aufstellen*

Lol, dann kannst du mich ja in Bremen besuchen kommen und auch mal zu Studio 45 gehen. 


Bei mir würdest du dann zwei Nubert Nubox 681, an Onkyo TX Sr 608 und einen AKG K601 Kopfhörer hören. 


Der Zug fährt ja direkt bis zum Bhf Walle durch. Von da aus noch ein kleines Stückchen mit der Straßenbahn.


----------



## Daxelinho (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 &euro;? Wie LS aufstellen*

So, hier wie versprochen mein Zimmer:
http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg593/scaled.php?server=593&filename=grundrisszimmer.png&res=medium

LG
Daxelinho


> Lol, dann kannst du mich ja in Bremen besuchen kommen und auch mal zu Studio 45 gehen.
> 
> 
> Bei mir würdest du dann zwei Nubert Nubox 681, an Onkyo TX Sr 608 und einen AKG K601 Kopfhörer hören.
> ...



 Ist ja cool, nur ich glaube, das darf ich nicht  Und Geile Sachen haste da!

PS: AKG? Ich habe auch AKG K530 Kopfhörer


----------



## Madz (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 &euro;? Wie LS aufstellen*

Hab grad mal geguckt. Der Zug/Straßenbahn braucht ca. 45 min bis zu mir.


----------



## Daxelinho (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 &euro;? Wie LS aufstellen*



> Hab grad mal geguckt. Der Zug/Straßenbahn braucht ca. 45 min bis zu mir.



Glaube, das erlauben meine Eltern nicht 
Die denken, du hättest "böse Absichten" 

Naja, trotzdem vielen Dank. Wenn ich die Adresse hätte (PN), dann könnte ich mit meinem Vater vorbei kommen, wenn der mal wieder in Bremen Walle speifen muss 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Madz (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Frag einfach mal deinen Vater. Ansonsten gehst du mit ihm zu Studio 45 nähe Hauptbahnhof. 

studio 45 - Stereo, Heimkino, MultiRoom & HighEnd


----------



## Spieler22 (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 &euro;? Wie LS aufstellen*

Madz, mit 15 erlauben die Eltern einem nicht erwachsende Männer zu besuchen, dass hat nichts mit dem Zeitaufwand oder der Entfernung zu tun...
@TE evtl kannst du ja ein Elternteil mitnehmen, um den Madz zu besuchen oder halt das Hifigeschäft  

Und da er den AKG 530 hat kannst du ja davon ausgehen, dass er schonmal vergleichbares Hifi wie Regalboxxen gehört hat. Der AKG 530 ist ja nun kein schlechter Hörer.

Edit: war wohl ein bisschen spät ^^


----------



## Madz (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*



> Madz, mit 15 erlauben die Eltern einem nicht erwachsende Männer zu  besuchen, dass hat nichts mit dem Zeitaufwand oder der Entfernung zu  tun...


Wusste ich wie alt er ist?


----------



## Daxelinho (20. September 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Wusste ich wie alt er ist?



Noch 14, Dez. 15 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Spieler22 (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Hatte er erwähnt ja


----------



## Madz (20. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Ok, hatte ich dann wohl überlesen.


Naja, er kann ja mal seinen Daddy nett fragen, ob er sich meine Anlage anhören darf. Vielleicht interressierts den alten Herrn ja auch.


----------



## Daxelinho (20. September 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, hatte ich dann wohl überlesen.
> 
> Naja, er kann ja mal seinen Daddy nett fragen, ob er sich meine Anlage anhören darf. Vielleicht interressierts den alten Herrn ja auch.



Habe ich gemacht, würde er gerne mal machen  Kann aber noch so ca. 1-1,5 Monate dauern, bis mein Dad ein Spiel in Bremen Walle Pfeifen muss (Schiri, Handball), denn nur so fährt der nicht nach Bremen..

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Madz (21. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Meld dich einfach ca. eine Woche vorher, damit ich mich darauf einstellen kann.


----------



## Daxelinho (21. September 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Meld dich einfach ca. eine Woche vorher, damit ich mich darauf einstellen kann.



So in etwa hatte ich das vor 

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Wie sieht es nun mit der LS-Verteilung im Raum aus?


----------



## BigBubby (21. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

madz hast du denn auch ein s550 rumstehen zum vergleich? dass sich deine gut anhören sollte jedem klar sein. die frage ist ja ob es so viel besser ist dass es den surroundsound weg macht.


----------



## HAWX (21. September 2011)

BigBubby schrieb:
			
		

> die frage ist ja ob es so viel besser ist dass es den surroundsound weg macht.



Das hängt doch auch wieder vom Hörer ab und wie wichtig ihm Surround ist


----------



## BigBubby (21. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*



HAWX schrieb:


> Das hängt doch auch wieder vom Hörer ab und wie wichtig ihm Surround ist


 
Du hast dir schon den Rest des Thread durchgelesen?


----------



## HAWX (21. September 2011)

Daxelinho schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, ich werde es so machen: Ich gehe in den nächsten HiFi-Laden und gucke, was mir mehr zusagt, entweder Raumklang oder guter Klang
> 
> LG
> Daxelinho





			
				BigBubby schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast dir schon den Rest des Thread durchgelesen?



Guck mal in das Zitat, ich finde das berechtigt meinen Post


----------



## Daxelinho (21. September 2011)

Ja, Raumklang ist mir schon recht wichtig, aber kennt jemand einen Laden in meiner Nähe? Und bitte nicht expert 


Spoiler



Hier wohne ich


Spoiler



27283 Verden (Aller)






Und wie soll ich meine Lautsprecher nun im Raum verteilen? Das Bild habe ich Schonmal verschickt 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## HAWX (21. September 2011)

Daxelinho schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, Raumklang ist mir schon recht wichtig, aber kennt jemand einen Laden in meiner Nähe? Und bitte nicht expert
> * SPOILER *[/SPOILER]
> 
> Und wie soll ich meine Lautsprecher nun im Raum verteilen? Das Bild habe ich Schonmal verschickt
> ...



Also erstmal natürlich vor dir auf denSchreibtisch Center und Fronts. Dann würde ich möglichst am Bett den Rear links anbringen und in etwa bei dem roten Punkt rechts am Regal den rechten Rear. Aber man muss sagen das dein Zimmer nicht unbedingt optimal für die Aufstellung ist


----------



## Daxelinho (21. September 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Also erstmal natürlich vor dir auf denSchreibtisch Center und Fronts. Dann würde ich möglichst am Bett den Rear links anbringen und in etwa bei dem roten Punkt rechts am Regal den rechten Rear. Aber man muss sagen das dein Zimmer nicht unbedingt optimal für die Aufstellung ist



Ich weiß..  Leider 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## BigBubby (21. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*



HAWX schrieb:


> Guck mal in das Zitat, ich finde das berechtigt meinen Post


 
Ja, warum schreibst du dann sowas? 
Meine Aussage war nur dafür da, dass er das S550 vergleichen kann mit Stereo Lautsprecher gleicher Preisklasse, um zu merken was ihm da mehr zusagt. 
Dass 300€ Steroelautsprecher im Vergleich zum X-540 ausreichend besser klingen, sollte klar sein.


----------



## HAWX (21. September 2011)

Daxelinho schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß..  Leider
> 
> LG
> Daxelinho



Noch ein Grund sich vielleicht doch noch 2.0 an zu hören...

Achja also in Verde hab ich keinen Laden gefunden der eine schöne Auswahl hat. Du kannst ja mal in den nächst größeren Städten in deiner Umgebung googlen


----------



## BigBubby (21. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Wo gibts das Bild denn? Will auch sehen


----------



## HAWX (21. September 2011)

BigBubby schrieb:
			
		

> Wo gibts das Bild denn? Will auch sehen



Ist doch hier im Thread verlinkt

Hast du etwa nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen? Nein Spaß...


----------



## BigBubby (21. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Hab das bild nun auch entdeckt 

Also wenn es ums zocken geht, kann man es doch recht gut aufstellen.

Der Center am TFT, rechts mittig oben auf den tisch, links mittig links tisch, hintenlinks an der ecke vom Bett befestigen und den hinten rechts mittig bei dem objekt was rechts über dem regal steht. 

Sollte das ein Sofa sein und von da aus geguckt werden, dann wirds schwierig. Da würde ich den tft auf den Tisch links umstellen, und dann da den center hin, links front ans bett aber an Ecke von wand zu bett, rechts rechts in die zimmerecke (nicht perfekt, aber besser gehts nicht), das gleiche hinten rechts und den hinten links in etwa auf höhe mit vorne links nur dann hinten unefähr da wo das regal ist.

Es gibt da noch einiges an umstellmöglichkeiten, um den Platzverbrauch zu optimieren


----------



## Daxelinho (21. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*



> Hab das bild nun auch entdeckt
> 
> Also wenn es ums zocken geht, kann man es doch recht gut aufstellen.
> 
> ...



Danke 
Meinste die Leiste am Ende vom Raum? Falls ja, das ist eine Fensterbank, vollglich ist da hinter ein Fenster 
Werde mir das System bald mal im Laden angucken..

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Daxelinho (21. September 2011)

Kann mir jemand einen Audiogeschäfft in 27283 Verden empfehlen bzw. Ergoogeln? Ich finde da nichts 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## HAWX (21. September 2011)

Daxelinho schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand einen Audiogeschäfft in 27283 Verden empfehlen bzw. Ergoogeln? Ich finde da nichts
> 
> LG
> Daxelinho



Das hatte ich doch schon gesagt, ich konnte da auch nichts finden
Zumindest nichts, was ich als angemessen ansehe.


----------



## Daxelinho (21. September 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Das hatte ich doch schon gesagt, ich konnte da auch nichts finden
> Zumindest nichts, was ich als angemessen ansehe.



Achso, sorry, wohl überlesen.. 
Dann bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig La in den nächsten großen 3
E-Laden zu maschieren und zu hoffen, das sie die S550 da haben und man sich die auch angemessen anhören kann 

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Kann ich die eigentlich einfach so über (3x) 3,5mm Klinke anschließen? Denke doch, oder? Und wie baut man die auf? Also ich meine die Verkabelung.. Habe gehört, das soll recht schwer sein, für einen blutigen Anfänger wie mich


----------



## Loro Husk (22. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Ich würde dir noch diese hier empfehlen:

Concept E 400 "5.1-Set" - Lautsprecher Teufel

Und bevor hier wieder irgendwelche auftauchen die Teufel sofort runtermachen:

Für eine 5.1 Konfiguration, heißt Surroundklang bei FILMEN und SPIELEN klingen sie nicht schlecht und vor allem der Sub der Concept E 400 hat ordentlich was unter der HAube.

Klar, Regalboxen für 300€ klingen musikalisch gesehen deutlich besser, keine Frage, auch bei Filmen haben sie eine höhere Detailproduktion und ein authentischeres Klangbild.(Im meinem Zimmer steht ne Onkyo Billiganlage, unten im Wohnzimmer Elac BS 243)

Doch das Spielerlebnis ist meiner Meinung nach mit einem 5.1 Set dieser Preisklasse einfach höher!

Gruß


----------



## BigBubby (22. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

das s550 für selben Preis ist klanglich dem e400 überlegen.

daxelinho ja ist kein problem. passende kabel sind dabei.


----------



## Daxelinho (22. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*



BigBubby schrieb:


> das s550 für selben Preis ist klanglich dem e400 überlegen.
> 
> daxelinho ja ist kein problem. passende kabel sind dabei.


 
Danke 

LG
Daxelinho

PS: @Loro Husk: Danke für den gut gemeinten Rat, das Teufel-Sys kann ich mir im Laden ja auch angucken


----------



## Spieler22 (22. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Das dürfte schwierig werden, da Teufel ein direkt Vertrieb ist und du die Ware nur online bestellen kannst. 
Dafür darfst du sie 8 Wochen lang zurück geben


----------



## Daxelinho (22. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*



> Das dürfte schwierig werden, da Teufel ein direkt Vertrieb ist und du die Ware nur online bestellen kannst.
> Dafür darfst du sie 8 Wochen lang zurück geben



Ne, dann lieber nicht. Ich kaufe lieber nicht die Katze im Sack.. Und zurückschicken, da macht mein Dad nicht mit 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Loro Husk (23. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Die beiden Systeme sind klanglich ungefähr gleich.
Ich würde es so machen: Legst du Wert auf eine akzeptable Musikwiedergabe und mehr Komfort in der Bedienung --> Edifier s550

stehst du auf mächtige Bässe und krachenden Kino/Spiele Sound, dazu noch ein klasse Service (12 Jahre Garantie, dadurch kann man es auch immer wieder gut wiederverkaufen)--> Teufel Concept E400.

Ich persöhnlich würde mich jedoch auch für das Edifier entscheiden.

Edit: Bezüglich des Zurückschickens: Das ist ganz easy, einfach Sachen wieder in Karton und zurück damit, Porto zahlt glaub ich sogar Teufel.


----------



## Madz (23. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*



> (12 Jahre Garantie, dadurch kann man es auch immer wieder gut wiederverkaufen)--> Teufel Concept E400.


Die 12 jahre Garantie kann Teufel sich dahin schieben, wo die Sonne niemals scheint, da sie die 12 Jahre nur auf die Chassis und nicht auf die Elektronik geben, die regelmässig die Grätsche macht, meistens kurz nach Ende der Garantie.




> Edit: Bezüglich des Zurückschickens: Das ist ganz easy, einfach Sachen  wieder in Karton und zurück damit, Porto zahlt glaub ich sogar Teufel.


Damit wird er sie garantiert behalten, weil er nichts besseres kennt bzw. keinen breiten Überblick hat.


----------



## Spieler22 (23. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Das Edifier kann er aber im Handel probehören, damit wäre das Argument er kennt nix anderes nichtig


----------



## Madz (23. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Das ändert aber nichts an der Sinnlosigkeit der Garantie.


----------



## Spieler22 (23. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Naja ich muss dir sagen ich hab ein 6 Jahre altes Concept E und ein 4 Jahre altes Concept E Magnum Power Edition und beide spielen noch tadellos und wurden viel benutzt 
Kann also nicht meckern was das angeht. Aber er hat ja schon gesagt das das mit dem Zurückschicken nix für ihn ist.


----------



## Madz (23. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Meine bisherigen Teufel Systeme waren immer kurz nach der Garantiezeit defekt. Genauso geht es so ziemlich allen in meinem Bekanntenkreis.


----------



## Spieler22 (23. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Kann ich so absolut nicht bestätigen.

Wie gesagt Concept E            6 Jahre alt und läuft
CEMPE                                 4 Jahre alt und läuft
Concept G                            4 Jahre alt und läuft
Mein Sub                              2 Jahre alt läuft auch 

Vllt hab ich einfach Glück oder du/deine Bekannten Pech, ich weiß es nicht


----------



## camva (23. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Mein System gehörte mal meinem Nachbarn, jedoch musste dies repariert werden und er hat sich dann das Magnum geholt. Sprich ich habe mein System für aehm sehr wenig Geld bekommen  dafür ist es natürlich gut.


----------



## Daxelinho (23. September 2011)

OK, danke, aber das reicht dann vorerst an Ratschlägen. 
Werde mich melden, falls es was neues gibt. Aber irgendwie kann ich es nicht so ganz glauben, dass sich die Edifier so viel besser anhören sollen. Denn ich finde, dass sich meine X-540 auch schon gut anhören. Aber das werde ich wohl erst merken, wenn ich sie tatsächlich höre.

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## camva (24. September 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Du findest auch deutsche Süßigkeiten süß, bis du mal in Asien oder Amerika (oder sonstwo) welche probierst und merkst wie krass süß etwas sein kann. Das ist ganz normal.  Berichte dann bitte.


----------



## Madz (24. September 2011)

camva schrieb:


> Du findest auch deutsche Süßigkeiten süß, bis du mal in Asien oder Amerika (oder sonstwo) welche probierst und merkst wie krass süß etwas sein kann. Das ist ganz normal.  Berichte dann bitte.


 
Guter Vergleich. erinnert mich stark an türkische Süßigkeiten. Manchmal sind die so krass süß, daß sich einem alles zusammenzieht.


----------



## HAWX (24. September 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Guter Vergleich. erinnert mich stark an türkische Süßigkeiten. Manchmal sind die so krass süß, daß sich einem alles zusammenzieht.



Wobei ja süß nicht gut sein muss


----------



## Daxelinho (24. September 2011)

Ja, ich werde dann mal berichten 
Und du hast recht, guter Vergleich, aber dass werde ich wohl erst richtig beurteilen können, wenn ich dir neuen Boxen gehört habe 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Daxelinho (9. Oktober 2011)

Hi! 
Ich habe mir überlegt, mir die Boxen (Edifier S550) mal zu kaufen und ausgiebig zu testen. Nur bräuchte ich dabei eure Hilfe. Denn damit habe ich so ziemlich keine Erfahrung..
Wie mache ich das? Muss ich was bestimmtes beim Kauf auswählen? Bekomme ih mein ganzes Geld wieder? Wenn ich das getestet habe und zurück schicken möchte, einfach in den Karton zurück (?). Und dann? Wohn damit, also an welche Adresse? Und wo bestelle ? Amazon?
Sorry für die vielen Fragen, aber 300 € sind für nen 14-Jährigen sehr, sehr viel Geld.. 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## BigBubby (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Vorsichtig auspacken. Nicht beschädigen. Dann nach 5-10Tagen wieder ordentlich einpacken (am besten vorher nichts öffnen, was du nicht wieder verschließen kannst). 

Wohin du schickst liegt daran, wo du es kaufst. Das kann pauschal dir keiner sagen. 
Normal sollte jede Firma einen Rückschein haben bzw. bei dem Preis die Rücksendung bezahlen.
Am besten nach 7 Tagen etwa schon bei der Firma anfragen, wohin etc (sofern nicht alles schon drin steht.)

Meist steht das auf der HP der Firmen sowieso, wie das von statten zu gehen hat.


----------



## Daxelinho (10. Oktober 2011)

Also ist egal, wo ich bestelle?
Danke 
Und bekomme ich alles wieder? Also finanziell? Auch die Versandkosten?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## _PeG_ (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

ja bekommst du.. 

bei fernabsatzgeschäften bzw. verbraucherverträgen steht dir ein gesetzliches rückgaberecht von 14 tagen gemäß § 355 Abs. 1 und 2 BGB ohne nennung von gründen zu.. diese frist beginnt mit erhalt der bestellten ware..

(ausnahme bildet in diesem fall eine deinerseits verschuldete beschädigung oder untergang der ware )

die frage nach der erstattung der versandkosten richtet sich jeweils nach den agb des internethändlers.. aber ich hatte bisher keine probleme und mir wurde der gesamte betrag erstattet..


ich hoffe du berichtest bald hinsichtlich des soundsystems, denn ich liebäugel derzeit selber mit der anschaffung..


----------



## BigBubby (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Ab 20€ Warenwert müssen sie zumindestens die Rücksendung zahlen, wie das mit den hin Versandt ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## _PeG_ (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

ja meistens liegt der bestellung ja eh ein freier retourschein bei..

und meines erachtens wird auch der versand erstattet, allerdings wird sowas in den agb bzw. den rückgabe- und widerrufsvereinbarung geregelt..

bei welchem shop willst du denn bestellen??

meine empfehlung wäre mindfactory, aber hier ist eine liste: Edifier S550 5.1 System (SPK-EF-S550) | Preisvergleich : News, Tests, Downloads und Forum zu PC, Computer und Spielen - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE


auszug aus den agb's von mindfactory:
*"§   2 Widerruf für Verbraucher*

*Widerrufsrecht*

_(1) Sie können Ihre Vertragserklärung innerhalb von 14 Tagen ohne  Angabe von Gründen in Textform (z. B. Brief, Fax, E-Mail) oder − wenn  Ihnen die Sache vor Fristablauf überlassen wird − auch durch Rücksendung  der Sache widerrufen. Die Frist beginnt nach Erhalt dieser Belehrung in  Textform, jedoch nicht vor Eingang der Ware beim Empfänger (bei der  wiederkehrenden Lieferung gleichartiger Waren nicht vor Eingang der  ersten Teillieferung) und auch nicht vor Erfüllung unserer  Informationspflichten gemäß Artikel 246 § 2 in Verbindung mit § 1 Absatz  1 und 2 EGBGB sowie unserer Pflichten gemäß § 312g Absatz 1 Satz 1 BGB  in Verbindung mit Artikel 246 § 3 EGBGB. Zur Wahrung der Widerrufsfrist  genügt die rechtzeitige Absendung des Widerrufs oder der Sache. Der  Widerruf ist zu richten an:_
_ 
_ _*Postanschrift:*_ _*Mindfactory AG

Preußenstraße 14 a - c
26388 Wilhelmshaven*
_ _*Telefax:*_ _*0 44 21 / 91 31 250*_ _*E-Mail:*_ _*reklamation@mindfactory.de*_ _ 
_*Widerrufsfolgen*

_(2) Im Falle eines wirksamen Widerrufs sind die beiderseits  empfangenen Leistungen zurückzugewähren und ggf. gezogene Nutzungen (z.  B. Zinsen) herauszugeben. Können Sie uns die empfangene Leistung sowie  Nutzungen (z. B. Gebrauchsvorteile) nicht oder teilweise nicht oder nur  in verschlechtertem Zustand zurückgewähren beziehungsweise herausgeben,  müssen Sie uns insoweit Wertersatz leisten. Für die Verschlechterung der  Sache und für gezogene Nutzungen müssen Sie Wertersatz nur leisten,  soweit die Nutzungen oder die Verschlechterung auf einen Umgang mit der  Sache zurückzuführen ist, der über die Prüfung der Eigenschaften und der  Funktionsweise hinausgeht. Unter "Prüfung der Eigenschaften und der  Funktionsweise" versteht man das Testen und Ausprobieren der jeweiligen  Ware, wie es etwa im Ladengeschäft möglich und üblich ist.  Paketversandfähige Sachen sind auf unsere Gefahr zurückzusenden. Sie  haben die regelmäßigen Kosten der Rücksendung zu tragen, wenn die  gelieferte Ware der bestellten entspricht und wenn der Preis der  zurückzusendenden Sache einen Betrag von 40 Euro nicht übersteigt oder  wenn Sie bei einem höheren Preis der Sache zum Zeitpunkt des Widerrufs  noch nicht die Gegenleistung oder eine vertraglich vereinbarte  Teilzahlung erbracht haben. Anderenfalls ist die Rücksendung für Sie  kostenfrei. Nicht paketversandfähige Sachen werden bei Ihnen abgeholt.  Verpflichtungen zur Erstattung von Zahlungen müssen innerhalb von 30  Tagen erfüllt werden. Die Frist beginnt für Sie mit der Absendung Ihrer  Widerrufserklärung oder der Sache, für uns mit deren Empfang._
_
_ *§   3 Preise, Rücksendekosten*

_Es gelten die Preise bei Abgabe der verbindlichen Bestellung.
        Alle Preise enthalten die gesetzliche Mehrwertsteuer und verstehen sich zuzüglich Versandkosten.
        Machen Sie von Ihrem Widerrufsrecht Gebrauch, haben Sie die  regelmäßigen Kosten der Rücksendung zu tragen, wenn die gelieferte Ware  der bestellten entspricht und wenn der Preis der zurückzusendenden Sache  einen Betrag von 40 Euro nicht übersteigt oder wenn Sie bei einem  höheren Preis der Sache zum Zeitpunkt des Widerrufs noch nicht die  Gegenleistung oder eine vertraglich vereinbarte Teilzahlung erbracht  haben. Anderenfalls ist die Rücksendung für Sie kostenfrei."_



es liegt ein retourschein bei deiner bestellung bei..


----------



## BigBubby (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

ah ok es waren 40 und nicht 20€


----------



## _PeG_ (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

jup, aber ich glaube auch früher waren es mal 20 euronen..


----------



## Daxelinho (10. Oktober 2011)

Wunderbar  Danke euch beiden 
Dann steht mir jetzt nur noch ein Problem im Wege: Mein Vater 
Der muss noch das OK geben 
Aber dabei könnt ihr mir ja nicht helfen 

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Ich versuche dann ein objektives Fazit abzugeben 
Und auch einen Vergleich zu meinem Logtüt X-540 ziehen


----------



## _PeG_ (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

naja das mit deinem vater wird schwirig von hier aus zu klären  aber wie sagte doch schon die werbung von toyota "nichts ist unmöglich" 

zurück zum thema..

hast du eine soka im pc??

für das s550 benötigst du an sich keine, denn du kannst es auch an den oboard sound chip anschließen (habe ich neulich hier im forum gelernt ^^), aber ich bevorzuge dennoch meine asus xonar dx..


----------



## Daxelinho (10. Oktober 2011)

_PeG_ schrieb:
			
		

> hast du eine soka im pc??
> 
> für das s550 benötigst du an sich keine, denn du kannst es auch an den oboard sound chip anschließen (habe ich neulich hier im forum gelernt ^^), aber ich bevorzuge dennoch meine asus xonar dx..


Ne, habe keine SoKa, aber mein Wie du schon sagtet, dann muss ich es eben analog. Mein MB ist ja auch neu, ASRock P67 Pro3 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## _PeG_ (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

passt schon.. glaube eh nicht, dass du schlechte erfahrungen mit dem system machst.. kenne bisher keinen negativen bericht, vor allem bei dem preis..

ABER ist ja bekanntlich alles subjektiv.. in diesem sinne viel spaß beim testen!!


----------



## Daxelinho (10. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Bier (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Kannst dir immer noch später ne Asus Xonar DX nachkaufen. Der Unterschied ist auf jeden Fall hörbar, aber auch am Onboardsound ist das Edifier ne riesige Steigerung im Vergleich zu deinem jetzigen System.


----------



## Daxelinho (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*



> Kannst dir immer noch später ne Asus Xonar DX nachkaufen. Der  Unterschied ist auf jeden Fall hörbar, aber auch am Onboardsound ist das  Edifier ne riesige Steigerung im Vergleich zu deinem jetzigen System.



Da hast natürlich recht 
Was meint ihr? Soll ich die [Edifier S550] jetzt kaufen und behalten oder gegen Weihnachten kaufen? Also was ist billiger? Weil das System ist jetzt ja auch schon wieder teuerer geworden, im Vergleich zum Vorjahr 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Bier (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Ich denke die Preise steigen bis Weihnachten noch etwas an. Günstiger wirds erst wieder danach


----------



## Daxelinho (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*



> Ich denke die Preise steigen bis Weihnachten noch etwas an. Günstiger wirds erst wieder danach



Achso, letztes Jahr wars glaube ich nicht so.. Aber OK, mal gucken, ob ich es gleic behalte 

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Sofern mein Dad es erlaubt..


----------



## BigBubby (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Das S550 schwangt seit 2 jahren etwa zwischen 280 und 330€


----------



## Daxelinho (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*



> Das S550 schwangt seit 2 jahren etwa zwischen 280 und 330€



OK, danke



Spoiler



Mir wären 280 € lieber 



LG
Daxelinho


----------



## sucxevious (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Und hast du die denn schon bekommen?


----------



## _PeG_ (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

sehr gute frage.. bei computerunivers gibts das system gerade für 299€, sofern du noch nicht bestellt hast..


----------



## Daxelinho (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Mhh, nein, habe noch nicht bestellt, aber mein Vater ist davon leider so garnicht begeister.. Und dann mussten wir noch was am Auto machen. Und ich habe keine 300 €, habe mir ja letztens erst nen neuen PC geholt  Naja, wird wohl vorerst nichts draus, falls es noch ein positives Ende gibt werde ich es euch sofort mitteilen 

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Das wären 363 € mit hin-und rückversand  32 € Versand


----------



## Daxelinho (14. November 2011)

Ok, nun habe ich das Geld so gut wie, hole mir sie zu Weihnachten..
Ich denke, ihr würdet mir jetzt wohl keine anderen empfehlen, oder?
Und im Januar kann ich mir ne SoKa holen, welche empfiehlt ihr mir? Spiele hauptsächlich, ca 60 % sonst höre ich Musik. Am besten wäre eine SoKa mit (ich glaube) 6,3mm Klinke für meine KH.

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## BigBubby (14. November 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Mit der "großen" klinke dienen die meisten nicht. allgemein gute preisleistung hat die xonar dx.


----------



## Daxelinho (14. November 2011)

Achso, danke 
Das ist ja doof.. Aber gut. 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## BigBubby (14. November 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Es gibt welche die das haben, die liegen aber in anderen Preisregionen.
Aber so ein Adapter ist ja nicht die Welt


----------



## Daxelinho (14. November 2011)

Kann man dann noch einen Unterschied hören?
Und BTW: Ich kann bis zu 80 € ausgeben.

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## BigBubby (14. November 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Ich weiß nicht wo sie momentan liegen, aber früher waren das die 150+ modelle. Kann sein, dass es inzwischen günstigere mit großen gibt. 

Wo zwischen den Unterschied?
Zwischen Onboard und Xonar? Ja. Zwischen Onboard und Kopfhörer mit Xonar und adapter auf kleinen. Sicherlich auch. Zwischen KH mit Xonar und Adapter oder ohne Adapter. Ich denke nein.

Die frage wie hoch deine Impedanz der Kopfhörer ist, das könnte sehr leise werden. Dann müsstest du eine Soundkarte mit Kopfhörerverstärker kaufen.


----------



## Daxelinho (14. November 2011)

Wie hoch die Impedanz ist? Keine Ahnung 
Sind aber die AKG K530.
Und ich meinte zwischen "SoKa+KH" und "SoKa+Adapter+KH".

Danke vielmals 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Daxelinho (14. November 2011)

Was haktet ihr von einer Asus Xonar D2 7.1 ? Könnte die für 50 € bekommen 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## BigBubby (14. November 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Wenn du einen pci frei hast nimm die d2. die soll qualitativ besser sein.


----------



## 2fast4uall (14. November 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Ich werfe mal die hier Concept E 100 "5.1-Set" - Lautsprecher Teufel in den Raum.

P/L Verhältnis mehr als gut. Perfekter Klang für kleine Räume, guter Wumms für Musik und für's Spielen eine Wonne für's Ohr!


----------



## BigBubby (14. November 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Es geht längs um die soundkarte. lautsprecher stehen schon fest.


----------



## 2fast4uall (14. November 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Fest steht es erst, wenn's gekauft ist^^


----------



## BigBubby (14. November 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Also wenn das e100 die konkurrenz ist, steht es fest


----------



## 2fast4uall (14. November 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Ich denke, da macht Probehören den Unterschied aus. Bei Teufel hat man immerhin ein Rückgaberecht von 12 Wochen bei voller Kaufpreiserstattung!


----------



## Daxelinho (14. November 2011)

Ja, die Lautsprecher stehen fest.
Und was haltet ihr von einer Asus Xonar DS 7.1 für 20 Tacken?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Daxelinho (14. November 2011)

Sorry für doppelpost, aber die App..

Naja, nun los: Lese gerade ein paar Rezensionen über die DS. Und da bin ich auf ein paar Begriffe gestoßen: Was ist z.B. Dolby Digital Live? Und allgemein das mit dem Dolby Digital?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## BigBubby (14. November 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Dilby Digital Live ist besonders wichtig, wenn du irgendwann mal etwas digital anschließen willst (bei den s550 nicht wichtig, da du die analog anschließt).
Das DDL macht aus einem 5.1sound ein ac3 bzw. dts sound. Sonst könnte man die 6 Kanäle (5+1) nicht über z.B. ein optisches Kabel übertragen.

Wenn du für 50 € die D2 kriegst, würde ich die aber nehmen, denn neu kostet siehe ca. 100€ +


----------



## seedyou (17. November 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Hm, wollte keinen extra Thread aufmachen. Stehe kurz vor Weihnachten nun auch vor ner Neuanschaffung eines Boxensystems. Mein uralt Teufel 5.1 c100 hält zwar gut durch und klingt für den damaligen preis auch gar nicht SO shitty ( .. immer eine Frage des Anspruchs ;o ) aber da sollte langsam mal was brauchbareres her. Im Raum stehen S550 oder das e400 von Teufel. Vorzugsweise S550 aus Gründen der Klangqualität, Lieferumfangs und Bedienung sowie der im Laufe der Jahre immer weiter steigenden Preise von Teufel bei damit sinkender Preis / Leistung. Wobei ich laut diversen Foren natürlich auch erkannt habe, dass Edifier die Preise ma gut angehoben hat in letzter Zeit.

Mir ist 5.1 nicht so wichtig, wäre in meinem etwas größeren WG Zimmer aber schon von Vorteil. Mein Budget liegt bei rund 400 Euro, sollte ab 600 o.ä. ein Quantensprung losgehen was Stereoboxen angeht wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt. Viele empfehlen ja immer nen Einzelkauf mit Verstärker. Wobei ich nicht so recht glauben kann, dass z.B. nen 2.0 System "ausreichend" Bass für elektronische Musik liefert. ( Also wenns nicht gerade metergroße Boxen für 500+ euro sind :/ )

Eine Frage die mich vor allem interessiert: Das Edifier hat ja keine "interne upmix" - Funktion. Kann ich mit meiner USB Stereo Soundkarte für den Laptop trotzdem alle 5 Boxen + Sub beim Musikhören ansprechen, obwohl ja logischerweise nur front left und front right eingesteckt sind? Die karte is ne Soundblaster play iwas, klingt nicht übel für son 30 euro creative Teil. Hat auch CMSS 3D, falls das von Belang ist. Ihr könnt euch das so vorstellen, dass ich meinen Laptop im Raum frei bewege mit einem 5m Klinkenkabel und darauf auch ungern verzichten würde. Und da die Frontspeaker von dem Edifier wie bei jedem System in der Preisklasse wohl nicht so der Kracher sein werden, würde ich das wenigstens mit ner Beschallung aus allen Boxen überdecken wollen... ;S

Nutzung ist Musik 75 / Filme 25. Games eher sehr am Rande, verlasse mich dabei auf mein Headset. 
Habe mich schon viel umgesehen, finde aber kein wirklich ansprechendes System. Das s730 ist preislich auf gleicher Ebene mit dem S550, würde dabei aber eher zur 5.1 Variante tendieren. Bin nicht so der Klangliebhaber und habe wahrscheinlich auch kein absolutes Gehör, also kann der Bass z.B. ruhig im Teufelstyle dröhnen, wobei die restlichen Lautsprecher aber nicht zu bescheiden sein sollten.


----------



## BigBubby (17. November 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Bei musik will man nicht alle ansprechen weil es bescheiden klingt.

Das s550 spricht bei stereosignal aber automatisch den sub an, damit 2.1 kommt.

Wenn du wirklich 500 ausgeben magst wäre der beginn mit receiver und standlautsprecher sinnvoll. Auch für elektronik. über die jahre kannst du es dann zu 5.1 ausbauen.


----------



## seedyou (17. November 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Naja, soweit ich das sehe sind die Boxen beim Edifier doch alle identisch, der Center sogar noch "besser". Wodrin sollte der Nachteil liegen, wenn ich aus 5 gleichwertigen Boxen Musik schallen lasse? Und ich denke mal jetzt nicht an so spezielle Dinge wie etwaige Schallspiegelungen oder Überlagerungen im Raum .. oder wie auch immer der Musikkenner sowas bezeichnet ;P


----------



## BigBubby (17. November 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Weil musik stereo aufgenommen wird und wenn du stereo auf mehr als 2 lautsprecher ausgibst hast du durch verschiedene laufzeiten verschiedene verzögerungen und pegel und das klingt nicht gut wenn man das hört.


----------



## Bier (17. November 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Vor allem geht die ganze Bühnendarstellung verloren.


----------



## Daxelinho (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe noch ne kleine Frage bezüglich des Preises & Shop: Was haltet ihr von audiodysteme.net? Denn da kostet das ganze 315 €, aber Versand nur 5 €. Oder sehe ich das falsch ?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Madz (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Also ich würde lieber mehr bezahlen und bei Km oder Anabo bestellen.


----------



## Daxelinho (5. Dezember 2011)

Meinst du? Hab nochma geguckt, der Laden hat bei gh ne Bewertung von 1,1..

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Madz (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Es haben nur 9 User bewertet. Anabo hat 1,26 bei 1213 Usern.


----------



## Daxelinho (5. Dezember 2011)

Oh, stimmt 
OK, werde nochmal drüber nachdenken..
Nochwas: Bei Amazon kostet das teil 340 €, aber ohne Versand, oder? Weil bei anobo Kostet der ja 5,99 + Sperrfracht (glaube 40 €). Wäre dann ja schon
Mehr als Amazon..

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Madz (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Wäre denn der Kauf gebrauchter Lautsprecher nicht doch etwas für dich?


Vielleicht fährt dein Vater ja mit dir nach Hannover:

Mb Quart in Bremen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Dazu noch ein Verstärker für ca. 100€ und du hast sehr günstig guten Klang.


----------



## Daxelinho (5. Dezember 2011)

Ne, leider nicht. Trotzdem vielen Dank 

LDaxelinho


----------



## Madz (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Schade, weil du so für sehr wenig Geld etwas besseres als die Edifier bekommst.


----------



## _PeG_ (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

hi,

ich weiß, ich platze in einen laufenden thread rein, aber da hier sehr viele audiophile unterwegs sein dürften, habe ich eine kleine bitte..
schaut euch mal den thread an und helft mir.. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...funktioniert-einfach-nicht-2.html#post3702763

(und nicht über das headset meckern, habe derzeit kein geld für ein neues bzw. besseres!! )


----------



## Daxelinho (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Hi,

um nochmal auf das zurückzukommen:#


> Nochwas: Bei Amazon kostet das teil 340 €, aber ohne Versand,  oder? Weil bei anobo Kostet der ja 5,99 + Sperrfracht (glaube 40  €). Wäre dann ja schon
> Mehr als Amazon..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HAWX (5. Dezember 2011)

Daxelinho schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> um nochmal auf das zurückzukommen:#



Kauf einfach da wo Preis und Bewertungen stimmen


----------



## Daxelinho (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*



> Kauf einfach da wo Preis und Bewertungen stimmen



OK, wird's vermutlich bei audiosysteme.net bestellt 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Madz (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Also ich würde es bei Km oder Anabo bestellen. Ein Shop bekommt bei mir erst ab mindestens 200 Bewertungen eine Chance.


----------



## Daxelinho (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*



> Also ich würde es bei Km oder Anabo bestellen. Ein Shop bekommt bei mir erst ab mindestens 200 Bewertungen eine Chance.



Mhh, aber da kostet das gleich 40-50 € mehr.. Und das könnte ich gut für KH (für'n iPod) ausgeben.. OK, was ist mit amazon? Das wäre noch halbwegs erträglich.. 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Madz (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Hä? Schau mal bei Hardwareversand.

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/arti...17&agid=771&pvid=4mk43569c_gvtldl4p&ref=13&lb


----------



## BigBubby (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Edifier, 5.1 System S550, GAMING AUDIO, schwarz

solange das angebot noch gilt 

edit: damn du warst schneller.


----------



## Daxelinho (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Und dann 3,99 € Versand?
GEIL!

Muss ich wohl mal meinen Vater anflehen, das er mir den Restbetrag leiht.. Denn die Zeitung hat das Geld vom letzten Monat noch nicht überwiesen -.-

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Daxelinho (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

OK, wie lange steht das Angebot noch? Meint ihr, das steht am Montag (nächste Woche) noch?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Daxelinho (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Und betragen die Versandkosten echt nur 3,99 (Vorkasse)? Und kann man bei HWVersand per Kredidkarte bezahlen?

1. Sorry für Doppelpost (App -.-)
2. Ich würde selber nachgucken, schreibe morgen aber ne Mathe-Arbeit und muss noch lernen.. -.-

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## BigBubby (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Wenn du das Geld hast, guckst du einfach bei Heise nach dem edifier S550 und da findest du schon den günstigsten.
Edifier S550 5.1 System (SPK-EF-S550) in PC-Audio: Boxen/Soundsysteme | heise online Preisvergleich


----------



## Daxelinho (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*



> Wenn du das Geld hast, guckst du einfach bei Heise nach dem edifier S550 und da findest du schon den günstigsten.



Ja, ich gucke ja schon bei gh.de, schon seit 2 Monaten 
Kann man bei HW jetzt mit Kreditkarte bezahlen? Und kostet das da echt nur 3,99 € Versand, also 319,99 €? Das Datum kann wieder vergessen werden 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Madz (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Kann man beides.


----------



## Daxelinho (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*



> Kann man beides.



Dann bin ich evtl. schon am Mittwoch glücklicher Besitzer der Edifier S550  14 Seiten hat's gedauert 

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Werde dann mal morgen mein Zimmer aufräumen und Platzt schaffen


----------



## Daxelinho (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Und Versand kost' echt nur 3,99 €???

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Madz (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Ja, sagte ich doch.


----------



## Daxelinho (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*



> Ja, sagte ich doch.


Stimmt.. Jaja, Mathe -.-  Es raubt mir alle Denkkraft.. 

LG
Daxelinho

PS: 300er Beitrag.. und das über Mathe. Mann, mann, mann, wo bin ich nur  Das kann ja aber nur ein gutes Omen sein.


----------



## BigBubby (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Kleiner, was ihr macht ist Rechnen, nicht Mathe


----------



## Daxelinho (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*



> Kleiner, was ihr macht ist Rechnen, nicht Mathe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



 
Mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein, dieser Beitrag ist als nicht sinnvoll. Naja, sende ihn trotzdem ab 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Daxelinho (6. Dezember 2011)

Eine kleine Frage: Ich habe sie gestern gekauft und wollte mich gerade mal anmelden und den Status überprüfen (habe nämlich keine Bestätigungsmail bekommen) und könnt mich nicht anmelden.. Hat das irgendwelche Folgen, wenn ich ne falsche E-Mail angegeben habe? BTW: Habe bei hardwareversand bestellt 
Und falls es Folgen hat: Habe ich ne Möglichkeit, die irgendwie zu ändern? 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## BigBubby (6. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Ruf doch einfach bei der Kundenhotline von Hardwareversand an. Die sind meist sehr freundlich.


----------



## Daxelinho (6. Dezember 2011)

OK, mache ich gleich mal..

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Daxelinho (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Hi!

Nochmal ne Frage: Habe sie nun bei mir stehen!!! SOO GEIL!! Das MUSSTE sein 

Aber nun zur Frage:Man kann ja von 5.1 auf 2.1 umschalten und auch hinten ne Stereo Quelle am Sub anschließen (iPod z.B.). Aber bei mir war kein extra kabel von 2x Chinch (rot & weiß) --> 3,5mm Klinke. Muss man das exzta kaufen? Wenn ja, geht auch sowas?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## BigBubby (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

sowas reicht vollkommen aus.

Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wie viele kabel dabei waren. kann sein, dass ein 4. Kabel fehlt


----------



## Daxelinho (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Mhh, naja, für ein Kabel schick ich datt jetzt nicht alles zurück 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Daxelinho (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Und schon wieder was neues: Gibt es irgendein Analyse-Tool? So das ich die mal gegen die X540 antreten lassen kann ()?

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## BigBubby (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

ja, hinter-unter den schläfen


----------



## Major Blackbird (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Du kannst dir ja mal ein Audiofile mit den allen Hörbaren Frequenzen (von Ultraschal bis Infraschall) runterladen und das dann abspielen. Da merkt man ziemlich schnell, wie weit die neuen Boxen gehen und/oder ob sie irgendwo einbrechen.


----------



## Daxelinho (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*



Major Blackbird schrieb:


> Du kannst dir ja mal ein Audiofile mit den allen Hörbaren Frequenzen (von Ultraschal bis Infraschall) runterladen und das dann abspielen. Da merkt man ziemlich schnell, wie weit die neuen Boxen gehen und/oder ob sie irgendwo einbrechen.


 
Wo bekomme ich so eins her? Habe auch schon gegoogelt 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## BigBubby (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

youtube?


----------



## Daxelinho (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*



BigBubby schrieb:


> youtube?


 
Achsowas meint ihr.. Das habe ich schon gemacht  Bei 70 Hz geht's ab 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## BigBubby (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

70hz ist zwar recht laut, aber es sollte bei 50 oder 60 hz anfangen hörbar/spürbar zu sein, wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe.


----------



## Crosser (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Hallo,
hab mal ne Frage zum Edifier S550. Hab im Test auf CB: Test: Edifier S550 (Seite 3) - ComputerBase gelesen, dass er sich den letzten Lautstärkepegel nicht merkt. Der Test ist aus 2009. Hat sich da zwischenzeitlich was geändert? Das fände ich nämlich ziemlich nervig, wenn man die Lautstärke immer neu justieren müßte. Wollte mir das System nur für mein Büro zum Spielen (80 %) und (20 %) Internetradio gönnen.
Fürs Wohnzimmer habe ich schon was highendiges und kenne mich im PC-Bereich (audiomäßig) nicht aus. Danke für eure Hilfe. Eine passende Soundkarte wäre auch nicht schlecht (Mainboard Asus P8P67).


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*



Major Blackbird schrieb:


> Du kannst dir ja mal ein Audiofile mit den allen Hörbaren Frequenzen (von Ultraschal bis Infraschall) runterladen und das dann abspielen. Da merkt man ziemlich schnell, wie weit die neuen Boxen gehen und/oder ob sie irgendwo einbrechen.


 
Anzumerken ist dabei natürlich, dass das Gehör alles andere als linear arbeitet und ein lauter oder leiser wahrgenommener Frequenzbereich nicht durch fehlende Linearität der Lautsprecher, sondern eben durch die des Gehörs kommen kann. Insbesondere zu den ganz hohen und ganz tiefen Frequenzen hin lässt die Empfindlichkeit des Gehörs nach, sodass hier für eine gleich empfundene Lautheit deutlich mehr Schalldruck nötig ist. Zur groben Einschätzung bzw. Ermittlung der wahrgenommenen Lautheiten aber natürlich eine einfache Methode.


----------



## Daxelinho (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*



Crosser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hab mal ne Frage zum Edifier S550. Hab im Test auf CB: Test: Edifier S550 (Seite 3) - ComputerBase gelesen, dass er sich den letzten Lautstärkepegel nicht merkt. Der Test ist aus 2009. Hat sich da zwischenzeitlich was geändert? Das fände ich nämlich ziemlich nervig, wenn man die Lautstärke immer neu justieren müßte. Wollte mir das System nur für mein Büro zum Spielen (80 %) und (20 %) Internetradio gönnen.
> Fürs Wohnzimmer habe ich schon was highendiges und kenne mich im PC-Bereich (audiomäßig) nicht aus. Danke für eure Hilfe. Eine passende Soundkarte wäre auch nicht schlecht (Mainboard Asus P8P67).


 
Es gibt mittlerweile eine Rev. 1.2, die ich auch habe, die merkt sich den Pegel  Ist echt cool die "Anlage"!

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Crosser (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Danke, dass wollte ich hören. Dann werde ich die mal testen.


----------



## BigBubby (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

@Crosser 
Das kommt ganz drauf an, wie du ihn ausmachst. WEnn du nur an der Kabelfernbedienung aus machst, dann weiß er, was du vorher hattest.
Wenn du ihn unten am Gerät ausmachst, dann nicht.
Per Fernbedienung wird er sowieso nur gemutet, da merkt er es natürlich auch.

Aber es ist so, dass auch sonst er reinfaded, du hast dann so ne halbe sekunde bis sekunde noch schnell umzustellen.


----------



## Crosser (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Habs eigentlich immer über eine abschaltbare Steckdose geregelt. Da wird dann immer alles abgeschaltet.


----------



## BigBubby (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Ist für viele Hardware nicht so gut. Aber wenns klappt, ists ok-


----------



## Crosser (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Ich werds mal testen. Welche Soundkarte wird allgemein dazu empfohlen? Oder reicht mein Mainboard aus?


----------



## BigBubby (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*

Xonar DX. Aber an sich reicht auch mainboards


----------



## Daxelinho (13. Dezember 2011)

Die DX habe ich auch, kann ja mal den Onboard mit SoKa vergleichen  Weil Onboard habe ich die S550 noch nie betrieben 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Crosser (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: 5.1 Lautsprecher für 250-350 EUR? Wie im Raum aufstellen?*



Daxelinho schrieb:


> Die DX habe ich auch, kann ja mal den Onboard mit SoKa vergleichen  Weil Onboard habe ich die S550 noch nie betrieben
> 
> LG
> Daxelinho


Das mach doch mal bitte und gib uns ein feedback.


----------



## Daxelinho (19. Dezember 2011)

Crosser schrieb:
			
		

> Das mach doch mal bitte und gib uns ein feedback.



OK, mache die Tage mal 

LG
Daxelinho


----------

